# help?? good breeder??? yes?? no??



## k9lover4life (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello 

I came across "Kasamile Maltese" while searching for a Maltese and I was wondering if anyone knows about this breeder?? are the puppies healthy?? live in a safe environment?? would you recommend getting a puppy from here??

Here is the website to "Kasamile Maltese"
Kasamile Maltese - Toronto Maltese Puppies


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

While I am not experienced with this breeder I would say that her puppies look pretty good, I like that she also didn't use dumb code words like Teacup, Micro-mini, etc, I don't know much about Canadian breeders but she says she's registered with the Canadian Kennel Club, double check with them to make sure its true. What I'm not happy with is that in her about me section she admits she got her original breeder dogs from Korea. I do not like anything to do with foreign imports from countries that eat dogs... I also don't like that she doesn't provide her name anywhere, a phone# or an email address without having to fill in fields and send her all your information first.

All in all if you wanna investigate further by all means do so but make sure you actually visit where she keeps her puppies and their sire's and dams. If there is any mention of shipping, meeting halfway, or anything like that run away and run very fast.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a hard one. The puppies are exceptionally beautiful. She says she got her breeding dogs from a breeder in Korea whose husband is a vet. That makes me think it was Sunny Dale or Shinemore...I don't recall which, but one of them is married to a vet. However, it is my policy to avoid web-sites that are all about selling puppies. I wouldn't totally ignore this one though. I would talk to this woman and ask for pictures of the parents and their pedigrees. At least you could see if there was inbreeding or too close line breeding. If she wouldn't provide that info, I wouldn't take the risk. Can you visit in person?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Does she show her dogs? Champions? If not, she has no way of checking herself and her pedigrees for conformation and health.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember looking at her and emailed her when I was looking for Lola. She didn't have any at the time. I do believe since then she got the one from Sunnydales. Nice looking dogs, but I am pretty sure she doesn't show. 

A show breeder in Toronto most highly recommended is Four Halls Maltese.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Under "My Puppies," she has pics of the parents. They're all from Sunnydales and they're all drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There is one tiny thing that bothers me. I really think the SunnyDale and Shinemore Malts are amazing beauties, but I have seen other breeds go downhill really fast, because of selective breeding for pleasing or popular physical characteristics. The wide set eyes are so endearing, but they are not to AKC standard. It is selective breeding for popularly appealing traits that have damaged so many breeds. Now, I am not saying that this is true of the amazing beauties from Korea...only something to take into consideration. If somebody put a Shinemore or Sunny Dale puppy on my doorstep...I would be over the moon. But I have lived long enough to see many breeds nearly destroyed (Irish setter is a good example) by breeding for what is currently considered beautiful. But, I have to admit that I am smitten by the beauties from the top Korean breeders.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Under "My Puppies," she has pics of the parents. They're all from Sunnydales and they're all drop-dead gorgeous!


ahh yes. I see that now. They are gorgeous, don't think she had those 2-3 years ago. 

This I personally find a bit of a toughie as to whether I would consider recommending or not. Given she doesn't show. I would certainly have a lot of questions. I see no reason to doubt their registry with CKC. though.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't know much about her but wouldn't feel comfortable buying from her. I'm a little picky and overly skeptical maybe, but here are some of my thoughts...

She appears to be keeping 5 dogs in her home (plus additional puppies from time to time) when the City of Toronto has a limit of 3 dogs per household, which they do try to enforce. To my knowledge, Toronto has not issued any breeder/kennel licenses in several decades. Her dogs may be very well taken care of by her (or not--I don't know) but in my opinion it's not fair to put them at risk of being seized from her home and placed in a city shelter if she ever has a disgruntled buyer or some envious person report her, or animal control shows up on her doorstep for some reason... all for the sake of breeding dogs--and for what purpose if she's not even showing?

I have to wonder what motivates someone in Canada to import a bunch of Korean maltese (sort of a fad in North America right now), register them with CKC then not show them, but breed them anyway. Just going on my memory from what I read on her website, she said she had an unhealthy dog in the past, so her goal was to own healthy, beautiful maltese... well, she apparently does now assuming they're healthy. So why not S/N them and just enjoy them? What is the motivation in breeding them? It seems more BYB-like to me than anything.

She already has surpassed the maximum number of dogs she can keep in Toronto and I don't think she has kept any of the puppies she has bred along the way judging by the pedigrees of her dogs listed on her website, so she's apparently not breeding for herself. My guess is that she is disinterested in showing as none of her dogs are champions and the dogs she owns seem to have very few champions in their pedigrees. She doesn't appear to be engaged in any activities with her dogs or other breeders of maltese. She also doesn't mention any health testing/screening. Her website seems geared towards leaving you with a warm fuzzy maternal feeling rather than showcasing her accomplishments as a breeder and knowledge about the breed, which is more of what I would be looking for. I wind up with the impression that she's just breeding to sell cute puppies, and currently a pretty popular type too, in a city where there is a shortage of good breeders. Maybe she has some better motivation that she's just not expressing on her website... but that's how it looks to me from afar.

Just because Sunnydales will sell dogs to her and they look cute, doesn't make her a good breeder. With what I currently know about her, I see her as a step or two up from the Canadian Korean puppy brokers (which I would never ever recommend to anyone), but still several steps away from what I'd consider to be a good breeder.


----------



## RAINDROP (Jan 7, 2012)

To all those people who posted those horrible and threatening stuff about Kasamile Maltese.
 
You do not know this lady. I do. Instead of slamming her, it would be better to contact her
and ask all the questions and get the answers before posting stuff you know nothing about.

She is the most honest and caring and dedicated breeder I ever came across. She loves her dogs, and she
has the most beautiful puppy room I have seen. Her puppy room has patio doors, leading out to the
backyard. She lives for her dogs. They have the best food,
best conditions, beautiful doggie sofas, chairs, and a Futon that she sleeps with them on in
her puppy room. She is in there from the time she gets up in the morning, at 5.30. She 
immediately lets her dogs out, steams her floors every day with an H2o steamer. Her dogs
can go in and out as they please to her backyard. She sits and supervises her dogs when
she feeds them, so that she knows that they have all eaten, and how much they have eaten.
She spends all day with her dogs, does their laundry every day. She uses quilted cloth pee-pads. She
is with her dogs until evening when it is time for them to go to bed.

Her puppies are born in her room in a beautiful whelping box 28" x 28", and it is the height of her
bed, so she can see mom and babies at all times. She has a solid stair, more the size of a human stair, that she got custom
made, so that mom can get from the bed level to the floor, and if mom does not want to be in the whelping box, and
wants to take a break, the stairs are so wide and deep that mom can lie on a pad on the stair and still see her babies.
She even got the stair covered with rubber, so that the moms could not slip. She has shelves of sheets and blankets for
her babies and beds are changed every day.

*Regarding putting her dogs in jeopardy, by someone coming to her door and taking them away, how do you know
that all her dogs live with her, she has adult children who love maltese.
* 
I have a dog from her, and I love him dearly. He was pee-pad trained as early as 4 weeks. That is how dedicated she is.
He is the most loving dog I have ever had, and even as a puppy at 12 weeks, he loved to give kisses. She has always
been available for me, even if I wanted to talk, and not necessarily about dogs.

This lady is a senior, who lost her leg as a child, and whose daughter passed away of cancer at 33 years old.
Her dogs and love for them is her life. LEAVE HER ALONE TO DO WHAT SHE DOES, AS WELL AS SHE
DOES IT.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I contacted her when I was making breeder inquiries for my next baby. She responded quickly and asked me to fill out her questionnaire, which I sent right back. I never heard from her again  Too bad, because I really loved her pups, but there are plenty of wonderful AMA breeders with whom I did connect.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

RAINDROP--you seemed to want me to reply to what you put in bold. 

I never said that I knew where the dogs are kept. I said how it appeared from her website. She has more than the limit and makes no mention of her dogs being housed elsewhere.

That actually is another problem though when it comes to a buyer assessing a breeder. If not all dogs are kept on the premises and it's not disclosed, then the buyer wouldn't even know to ask about the situation. It's a grey area for me. I like breeders to be as transparent as possible... of course I understand that they desire a certain amount of privacy to their lives too.

In the end it's up to the individual buyer to decide what matters to him or her when selecting a breeder. I wouldn't feel comfortable buying from her with what I know though. 

Amongst other things, I cannot understand why there's no interest in showing her dogs. I realize that she showed two dogs in the past (and apparently you did too--what a coincidence!), but why is she no longer showing?


----------

